# Bikepark Nittenau



## EL_Rey (1. August 2012)

Hat jemand Details über den "bikepark Nittenau", wo findet man das was ?

http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung/3346111-128-auf_vier_trails_den_berg_hinab,1,0.html


----------



## Final_edition (7. April 2013)

Fahr zur reha Klinik (ist ausgeschildert) und dann die Straße weiter n Stück bergauf. 
Dürftest die absperrbänder dann schon sehen, rechts im Wald. 
Greets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan1601 (10. April 2013)

Sind die Trails jederzeit befahrbar oder gibt es da Öffnungszeiten oder sowas?


----------



## ride2befree (24. April 2013)

würde mich auch mal interessieren. 
ich schau mir das ganze demnächst mal in live an


----------



## Jan1601 (25. April 2013)

Warn letztes Wochenende da, ganzjährig geöffnet, aber darf laut Schild "bei Nässe nicht befahren" werden. Ansich ganz nett, aber für Anfänger wie meinen Kumpel und mich noch ein bissl Übungssache! War letzte Woche auch ziemlich Matschig und überall Pfützen, ging aber trotzdem! Aber alles in allem ganz nett gemacht und mal ne gute Abwechslung 

Edit: Achso, Adresse ist Eichendorffstraße in Nittenau, hinter der Reha-Klink ist auf der rechten Seite ein Parkplatz, wo man das Auto abstellen kann und dann direkt raufschieben/rauftreten kann


----------

